# Webserver erweitert index.html



## Zeppi (27. Sep 2021)

Moin, ich frage mich, ob man eine bestehende HTML Seite mit z.B. einem Form erweitern kann, von der Serverseite aus. Also man holt sich als erstes per get die index.html und dann nachträglich schickt man per response noch weitere HTML Elemente an die index.html. Ich weiß, dass man ganze HTML Seiten schicken kann per response.send, aber kann man eine bestehende HTML Seite später noch mit Elementen erweitern?


----------



## kneitzel (27. Sep 2021)

Also bestehende Seiten kann man später noch ändern. Sonst würden ja auch keine Single Page Applikationen funktionieren.

Aber das kann natürlich nur vom Client ausgehen, denn nach dem Senden der Response ist die Kommunikation ja beendet für den Server.


----------

